# Knoxville, TN



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

There is a beautiful black and tan male Germanshepherd dog that needs a home A.S.A.P, he's neutered and up to date on shots, I think he is around 6 years old. Great around other dogs big and small, cats, big or little kids, not so sure about another alpha male though he can be a little crabby as long as they give into him and like to play thats good. The catch is he is a big boy 145 lbs and doesn't like thunder storms but if he's in the house or confined that works, he is a very gentel BIG boy. There is no way I can take him in and the person who owns him is old and their health is not good and needs to find him a home quickly. There has been talk about taking him to the shelter, she doesn't know what to do with him and I asked her for a weeks time to try and find him a home first.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you can get some photos of him to upload here, it's a HUGE help to tug our hearts and make a connection.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Forgot to add if there is a rescue or a family that would love to have this sweet boy you can email me at [email protected] .


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Thank You, I will see what I can do about getting a photo on here as soon as I can.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Poor boy, he sounds gigantic or overweight? It is good he likes all those other animals!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Harmony where in Knoxville is this boy?

I am full right now and can not take anymore fosters, but I will help eval or transport.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Thanks Amy if we can find this boy a home I sure would like to take you up on that offer. He is just south of Knox but we can get him to Knoxville. 
Big boy is not over weight he is just hugh, wide frame and tall, last I seen him he looks to have lost some weight, might be down to 120lbs now as the dog and owner are both stressed, he could use a few pounds for his size, he looks thin now. 
I am going to see if I can get a pic of him this weekend some how.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

His heartworm status may be important for somebody interested in taking him in.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Harmony can you email me the address or contact number of the person with the dog. I would like to come out and eval him ASAP so we can start the ball rolling on this guy. With out pics, eval, HW status, not many rescues are going to be jumping in to help this guy. We need more info.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

With any luck I should have a pic of him on here shortly.
As far as the heartworm I believe he has been on preventive, don't know about this past year, probably not.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)




----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Here is the life the dog is looking for. He likes to play around, ball, swim, etc... He is not aggressive and doesn't never need to be, what worries everyone is someone trying to make him mean or protective. He is a germanshepherd (enough said







) but under no circumstances does he need to be used for someones guarddog, I believe the person would rather put him down then for that to happen. A very good family dog that needs love an attention, he's a good pal to have.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Update: I talked to the person that has him and told her if she could not find him a suitable home she has two options, shelter or have him put down. He is such a big dog and his size alone is intimidating to alot of people she is having a hard time finding him a home. So far a few people wanted him but living a life on a chain or a junkyard dog is really not for this dog so I fear she might have him put down. I wish I could take him but there is no way I can.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I think that at this point we are at the stage of looking for a placement for the dog, in a home or rescue. This does not happen overnight. I am suprprised about the option of him being put down is even brought up. I think that the people need to undertand that finding any dog a good home or rescue will take some time and they need to be patient. The more information they provide about the dog, including heartworm status, the easier this will be. I am also surprised why this guarddog issue keep coming up.
Amy is prepared to help with an evaluation, so please don't put the "put down' thought into the owners' mind, only 6 days after he was posted here.
As to the 145lbs, I have my doubts. People LOVE to overestimate their dog's weight to show off. Unless he was really weighed recently, I would take this information with a grain of salt.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

When someone starts pushing me about what they might do with their dog then I throw them same options back at them. I did rescue for 25 years as sad as it is I see it happen all the time. Yes she is thinking of putting the dog down, and the only people she says wants him are the type I have explained, not good for him because he is that size and weighed in at the vets, as I have stated he has lost weight over stress and the owner is ill them selves and can not care for him anymore. I will ask her to please wait as I have been doing all along. Thank You for trying to help him Amy!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: jazy's momHarmony can you email me the address or contact number of the person with the dog. I would like to come out and eval him ASAP so we can start the ball rolling on this guy. With out pics, eval, HW status, not many rescues are going to be jumping in to help this guy. We need more info.


Amy,
Did you get contact info for this dog? I know of someone in the area that is interested. Harmony seems to have dropped out here so if you have the info I could refer them to you. Very experienced GSD home.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I don't have any more info then what is posted on this thread. I never received an email from Harmony and I can't help if I don't know where the dog is.

I actually know of several people in the area looking for a GSD, but all of them have kids or small dogs. My current foster is not good with either.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I havn't dropped out so please don't think that unfortunately my spare time is very limited. Amy I sent you an email and I hope to talk to you soon. 
I am picking the dog up Monday to take him to my vets to be tested for heartworm, so that should be cleared up soon. 
I will post every chance I get, Thank You...


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

The morning at the vets turned out better then I expected. He is neg on his heartworm test, so I bought him three boxs of heartguard to go. I had two places that he could go to one in AL OR FL but it looks like I won't have to wait on setting up transport, I believe we found someone closer. I walked in the vets and the first person who seen him fell in love with him, she said she had wanted a shep her whole life and never had one. So as she is sitting there petting him (he loves to shake hands alot it seemed) she was telling me she only had one little dog and a six year old kid, BINGO for this pupper he is going to love it! She is calling me later and I will set a day up to take him over to her house, never know might be tonight. I just knew something had to workout for this guy he was to nice a dog. Thanks a bunch here, if it don't work out where he is going on a trial I will let ya know. I did tell her about the thunderstorms if he couldn't come in the house during one he likes to reside them but she wants him to be a house dog so it seems to have all worked out ...


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

I would also be interested. We are in KY. Jazz's mom knows me and my rescue. I have been looking for a GSD to adopt myself.


----------



## Boonesmom (Nov 17, 2004)

Does anyone know what is going on with this boy?


----------

